# تاريخ وتطور القياس د. أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (6 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.][font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font][/font]
يمثل هذا البحث الدراسات التاريخية والآثارية لتطور القياس بالمجتمعات البدائية من قديم الزمان إلى بطأ ظهور المدنية منذ آلاف السنين على ضفاف نهري دجلة والفرات ونهر النيل، وحضارة قدماء المصريين.. الذين كانوا أول من أنشئوا نظام دقيق للقياسات الطولية، واستخدموا أدوات وأجهزة قياس بمهارة وبراعة في مجالات مختلفة وخاصة في فنون العمارة، وانتقال علم القياس من مصر إلى اليونان والرومان.
ويتناول نظم القياسات المعاصرة كتاريخ الياردة الإنجليزية واكتشاف المتر بفرنسا من خلال الأرصاد الفلكية، واختراع وسائل القياس الضوئية والقياس بأطوال أشعة موجات ألوان الطيف، وطول المتر من خلال المسافة التي يقطعها ضوء في فراغ في زمن معين، والنظام الدولي لوحدات القياس..
ويتعرض إلى التوحيد القياسي (التقيـيس) والهيئات والمنظمات الدولية الخاصة بذلك، والتقيـيس في الوطن العربي وأسس وأهداف ومصطلحات التوحيد القياسي.


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال الليبى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور يادكتور على هذا الملف الرائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## جمال الليبى (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور يادكتور على هذا الملف الرائع وننتظر المزيد:20::20:


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

​*هذا موضوع تاريخي ، يجمع بين التاريخ وعلم القياس *​*فشكرا لك يا دكتور أحمد ـ على هذه المشاركة الجميلة الممتعة ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل*​*م.أحمد* خيري​


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع التاريخي العلمي 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ،،
تقبل تحياتي
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (12 مايو 2010)

شكر لك يا دكتور أحمد زكي 
فالموضوع جميل جدا ، والموضوعات التاريخية هامة لكي يعرف المهندس كيف تطورت القياسات على مر العصور ، كل التقدير والعرفان والشكر لك يا دكتور أحمد زكي .
تقبل تحياتي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------

